# Cookshack Smoker



## bstorm (Jan 19, 2007)

Our Cookshack is the best investment we've made in a long time!  I love only having to simply season the meat, place it in the smoker with a little apple, cherry, or hickory and let the smoker do the rest!  Our favorite so far is baby back pork ribs!  We've also done lots of briskets and chickens.  The Cookshack Spicey Barbecue Sauce is "especially delicious"!! 
 Does anyone else have one of these and is there anything different you have tried in it that you would like to share?


----------



## jminion (Jan 19, 2007)

If can be smoked on another style cooker it can be cooked on a Cookshack.
Salmon (fish in general), pork butt, beef and pork loin, turkey, sausage and the list goes on.

Here's a tip if you want to produce smokering on cuts like brisket and pork butt, place a charcoal briquet in with the wood.
Jim
PS: Cookshack has a forum that covers your cooker really well.


----------

